
Skype Brand Book - sanj
http://blog.dustincurtis.com/the-skype-brand-book
======
aston
Sweet. And how'd we get our hands on this? I want similar from other
companies...

~~~
binarray2000
Below the scribd iPaper applet there is a link "(download)".

~~~
stargeizer
[http://www.scribd.com/doc/7470077/How-to-Connect-in-
Business...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/7470077/How-to-Connect-in-Business-
in-90-Seconds-or-Less)

